# About.com- Linaclotide Gets European Approval As Constella



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Ironwood Pharmaceuticals has reported that their medication linaclotide has received approval from the European Commission for the treatment of 
IBS-C in adults. The press release does not make any mention of approval of the medication for the treatment of chronic idiopathic constipation, a condition in which the medication has received FDA approval for use in adults. The press release indicated that the medication should be available in Europe in the first half of next year. In the U.S., the medication was supposed to be available by the end of this year. No news on that score yet, but you can count on me to keep you posted!

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

